# Little update



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey all so sorry I've been absent recently. Ive been tied up with trying to buy our first home and the process has been agonizingly slow and frustrating.

Im also now 38 weeks pregnant so thats slowing me down as well.

Im happy to report that as of yesterday my husband and I are finally homeowners  I didnt know if it would ever happen!

I try to keep my FB updated https://www.facebook.com/staceyendofthelinefarm

So if you want to keep up with our new adventure in home repairs and our new addition to the family coming in a couple weeks, as well as bringing the goats HOME! Friend me 

I will try to keep up with a bit on TGS but its hard and I appreciate everyone of the moderators who have been doing an excellent job keeping things running smoothly here.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congrats on being homeowners!!!
I hope the last weeks of your pregnancy are smooth and easy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Stacey that is fantastic! Congrats!!!! Nothing like 'owning' your first home and making your own choices with it! I wish you the best! Are you officially moving in now, or do you have to wait? I know it can be a pain buying, my dad just had to wait about 50 days to get into his new home! 

Hopefully little one will give you some time to get settled first


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats! I bought my first home last year, so I know how excited you are. 

Good luck with the baby! Mae came two weeks early, so be careful with plans for the next couple weeks. I cleaned my room and on my way out to karaoke my water broke.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I had noticed you hadn't been around, and thought maybe you had the baby. But buying a new home is equally wonderful news! Congrats on your new home. Can't wait to hear when your new arrival comes.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So happy for you that you bought your first home! Exciting!

I know its hard, but really try to relax and let others do things for you in your last weeks of pregnancy! 
Once the baby gets here, you will be mom and mom's work is never done!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!! exciting things happening!!! 

hoping for a smooth rest of your pregnancy, and a swift birth!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Stacey! That's wonderful news! So happy for you guys!  :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great news, finally, now you can setup home and enjoy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you all 

Yes Im mostly relaxing - I do a lot of driving around to pick things up at the store with people since I know the area Im the driver but usually there is someone with me. 

I use to zip around stores and gather what i needed real fast, now I look for the restroom and waddle my way around the store complaining to myself that my feet hurt. But is all ok. 

I was convinced yesterday my mom was trying to put me in labor! She was walking so fast! I had to yell at her to slow down because getting to the truck faster then me would be of no use since I had the key and was the driver  

We are very blessed to have such a helpful family in my parents and siblings. My sister came down today (about an hour away) to help clean. I was trying to help but mostly just watched my niece (who is 2 1/2 and potty training) and sat around. Any type of activity just makes my legs sore or to much pressure and I cant stand. 

Im not use to this not being able to do stuff so its hard and i feel useless. 

oh and Candice - no we dont have our CO yet so we havent moved in. CO inspection is scheduled for Monday. 

Dont buy a house and be pregnant at the same time - its not a good combination.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad things are going so well and you have a great family to help you out 

Makes a world of difference!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your new home! And how exciting about the little one on the way. I'm happy for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We moved in two days ago. Its been a worl wind of activity here the past number of days. So many people helping in many ways its awesome. I'm going to try to get photos up on my Facebook. The progress in the baby's room is amazing. 

Looks like the goats will be home Thursday night. It was a sudden decision but should be good over all. Just have to get some temp fencing up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How wonderful Stacey!! :stars: 

Glad you guys have so much help! That's always a blessing!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayy, Stacey! So excited for you all.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw Stacey, I am so happy for you all! ray: for the coming little one!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, lots going on! Sending good thoughts and prayers for an easy labor and delivery! Be sure and take 
time to rest! You and the babe deserve it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

39 hours of back labor including 2 hours of pushing we finally added Liam Donovan to our lives at 10:42am today. Weighing in at 7.2lbs and 20 1 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

:birthday::fireworks::stars:Oh my god, he is wonderful! So much congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations Stacey!! Welcome to the world Liam!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Stacey! He is so beautiful!  congrats to you and your hubby!  :stars: :cake: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm trying to sleep but they won't let him in the bed with me while I sleep so I miss him. But I'm tired and he is sleeping good in the bassinet so I should just get sleep too. Julio is on baby duty


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw, congratulations!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good work, Stacey, now rest. You'll need that energy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Rest up Stacey  you deserve it  and need it!  congrats again!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats !!!! He's beautiful


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats Stacey!!! He's wonderful


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He certainly was well worth the work he made you do!! Baby sleeps...YOU SLEEP TOO


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

When Amélie was born I didn't want to put her down to sleep, either. You really really should! I stayed awake for 3 days in the hospital, just taking little catnaps when no one was around (my husband was kinda useless for nighttime duty, when he gets waken up suddenly he literally walks around in circles saying "what" for several minutes, then goes back to bed) and I thought I felt fine. Our first night home I was so exhausted I couldn't speak coherently and my father had to take her from me and make me sleep. 

Enjoy your rest now, you have the next 18 years to lose sleep over him.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

liz said:


> He certainly was well worth the work he made you do!! Baby sleeps...YOU SLEEP TOO


The first rule of Mommy Club is baby sleeps, you sleep.

The second rule of Mommy Club is BABY SLEEPS, YOU SLEEP! :laugh:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats Stacey !!!!!!! Baby Liam is absolutely precious!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome Liam 

Congrats Stacy ! Congrats to all your family ! Liam is precious 

God Bless !


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats Stacey! He's beautiful! I remember feeling lonely not having that little one inside anymore ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Axykatt said:


> The first rule of Mommy Club is baby sleeps, you sleep.
> 
> The second rule of Mommy Club is BABY SLEEPS, YOU SLEEP! :laugh:


Yes so I've been told


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a beautiful baby! Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so precious and beautiful!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:stars: What a precious, beautiful baby! Welcome to the world, Liam!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whole album of photoson facebook but you have to be my friend to see them 

see the link in first post to be my friend


----------

